# Which Instrument Should I Learn to Play Next?



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Today, I was thinking to myself that I need to learn another new instrument to keep myself busy. I've already had a fair share of experience playing instruments. For instance, the piano, violin, french horn, mellophone, drums, trumpet, flute, xylophone, saxophone, and an ocarina. Now, my question is: which instrument should I learn to play next? I'm thinking either the guitar or a ukulele. What do you all think? What's your experience in learning how to play the guitar and/or ukulele? Thanks for all your answers!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

The Otamatone. :V

I'd go with the guitar over the ukulele, but then again I'm a little biased.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 10, 2014)

There's a huge lack of cellists in this fandom.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 10, 2014)

Violin!


----------



## KyryK (Apr 10, 2014)

We can't really tell you which instrument to get because we would just be listing our preferences. My advice to you would be to go to a local music store and see what they have. Pick up the mandolins, banjos, ukuleles, guitars, harps or whatever other stringed instruments are there (i'm assuming that you want to learn to play some sort of stringed instrument based on the OP) and play around with them for a while, see which ones you like playing the most.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 10, 2014)

KingoftheCats just said everything I was going to. See which you like. If you know your chords (your piano experience will help here), that'll be super useful for guitar. Also, to read some guitar music, you'll have to know what tabs are. It's a weird way of writing music to make it easier to read chords than traditional sheet music, but I honestly prefer the good ol' staff n' clef.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> There's a huge lack of cellists in this fandom.



I am/was a cellist...and I played viola for a year in HS orchestra.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 10, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> There's a huge lack of cellists in this fandom.


As a violinist/violist, this. XD


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

OMNICHORD!


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 10, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> As a violinist/violist, this. XD



I'd take it up, if I even knew where to start with this thing. I have a cello and no idea what to do with it... e.e


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

or if you wanna be an uber music hipster, take up the lute, the lyre and the harpsichord.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 11, 2014)

Theremins are really cheap and really cool. Only $500 for the Moog.

[video=youtube;xcTPRjiCs6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcTPRjiCs6s[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooh! I love those! If someone ever got me a theremin, I think I would pledge my life to them or something. I'm not sure how I'd react with all of that excitement.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Apr 27, 2014)

I would say play the guitar because im learning how to play it and its a lot of fun but the ukele would be easier to learn


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 14, 2014)

Bagpipes. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Wydo (May 14, 2014)

if your into some instrument that makes no sense then give the trombone a try!


----------



## RockerFox (May 14, 2014)

didgeridoo 

[video=youtube;j3a60_lwWjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3a60_lwWjE[/video]


----------

